# Favorite Online Martial Art Websites



## StrongFighter

What are your favorite online martial arts websites ? It can be from any style.

Electronic Journals of Martial Arts and Sciences

http://ejmas.com/


----------



## MA-Caver

StrongFighter said:


> What are your favorite online martial arts websites ? It can be from any style.
> 
> Electronic Journals of Martial Arts and Sciences
> 
> http://ejmas.com/




Hmm... my favorite?.... 

You're looking at it... *Martial Talk Dot Com* baybee!


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I like this one.

I also like resources like http://books.google.com .  Since I like learning about the history of martial arts as well as learning the art itself, I find old books that are now in the public domain to be fascinating.


----------



## shesulsa

THIS ONE. By far.

After five years of twittering hither and yon ... this one.


----------



## searcher

Right here and I like The Kenpo Net.


----------



## SensibleManiac

Hey Bill, thanks for that site, I know you can view the past issues of Black belt magazine on there too, all the way to the first issue.
What are your favorite public domain books from there?


----------



## suicide

martial talk %-}


----------



## terryl965

You know over the last six to seven year Martial talk by far, other sites do not even come close to the well diverse information you can truely get from this site and everybody is willing to help if need be.


----------



## Tez3

terryl965 said:


> You know over the last six to seven year Martial talk by far, other sites do not even come close to the well diverse information you can truely get from this site and everybody is willing to help if need be.


 

What he said!!


----------



## StrongFighter

Alright Martialtalk has been mentioned. 

I am sure anothers are interested in seeing different MA websites.

Here is one or two that I really enjoy reading. 

The articles are excellent.

http://www.fightingarts.com

http://www.realfighting.com/


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I like www.plumpub.com

http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/bagua.htm

http://shuaijiaonation.com/site/?page_id=4


http://wangshuchin.blogspot.com/

I have more on the other computer so I will have to post later.

Here are some sites I like that have some realtion to martial arts.
http://eng.taoism.org.hk/general-daoism/major-daoist-sects/default.htm
http://www.redchineseherbs.com/catalog/articles.php?tPath=5_6

http://www.acuxo.com/meridianPictures.asp?point=CV15&meridian=Conception Vessel


----------



## StrongFighter

Here is one that is good.

http://tkdtutor.com/


----------



## Steve

Man. What a bunch of suckups! 

My favorites:
Www.grapplearts.com
Lockflow.com
Grapplersguide.com
YouTube
About a million blogs that I keep track of using an rss reader (all of the ones listed on my blog's blogroll)   
Thefightnetworkpodcast.com

I'll post others as I think of them.  
I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Start here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/mtnetwork.shtml

I'll also pop in from time to time at Ebudo, KarateForums, Defend and FMAForums.


----------



## Franc0

At the risk of sounding like a nutrider, I also agree that MT is a good forum for discussing and learning about other arts, without the nuthuggery, ball busting or a** kissing you find on other forums. Though there are some clicks that have been subjected to scrutiny, I have nothing to do with them, so it's cool with me.
When it comes to E-Budo as someone else mentioned, they're way too much into "If it's not of Japanese lineage, it's not legit" BS. 
Whatever forum you go to, it will always be subject to the forum owners base art, so there's always gonna be judgemental opinions concerning other systems. I've yet to see a fully "OPEN" forum that doesn't cater to the owners/moderators art-lineage-Grandmaster etc.


----------



## tallgeese

Karateforums.com
Grapplearts.com 

To name the others I'm on frequently.


----------



## Narges

http://www.theshotokanway.com


----------



## Omar B

http://karatevideo.tv/


----------



## Jason Striker II

http://www.shaolinchamber36.com/ is a small, relatively new site dedicated to MA movie buffs. Nice site, nice people.


----------

